# Welcome to the Herf Room



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Use this room for announcing upcoming cigar events in your area, preferably one's that you'll be attending.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for the idea Stan!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Herfy tonight... Jazz Bar ...... Thursday April 6th, 2006 ....

With Bradley/Rush ...... 

Hoping to go home... change.... hit the cycle, have some roasted duck and mango salsa (inless I loose my apitite)..... and be there about 6 - 6:30!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll let you know a time if/when I hear from our conservative friend!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

:lolat:


Cycleman said:


> ...have some roasted duck and mango salsa (inless I loose my apitite)..... and be there about 6 - 6:30!


----------

